# 20% of New Covid Cases in L.A. Are Among Fully Vaccinated



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

And, that's what L.A. County Health will admit to.
https://abc7.com/breakthrough-cases-la-county-covid-update-los-angeles-coronavirus-rates/10904402/


----------



## Don M. (Jul 23, 2021)

This article points out the FACT that those who have been vaccinated exhibit very minor symptoms, and account for a small fraction of 1% of those who are continuing to get sick, and require hospitalization, or die.....the VAST Majority of which are Unvaccinated.   

I note that the NFL has instituted a new policy for its players....teams which have players that are Not vaccinated may have to forfeit games, and players who are Not vaccinated may not be allowed to play, and may Not get paid.  

At some point, perhaps soon, new restrictions will be placed on public gatherings, masks, etc., if those who still believe that this virus is no big thing continue to contribute to its spread.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2021)

The "Vast Majority" of unvaccinated exhibit no symptoms at all.  And the "Vast Majority" of people who do get Covid recover.
Just as the "Vast Majority" of people who get the flu.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 23, 2021)

The question is what type of test are they using and what settings are they using because I see many places are still using 40 cycles on a pcr tes when some experts think it could be as low 27. It started as 60 at the beginning of the virus.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> The "Vast Majority" of unvaccinated exhibit no symptoms at all.  And the "Vast Majority" of people who do get Covid recover.
> Just as the "Vast Majority" of people who get the flu.


Read the article again, Win. Here's a part of it:

A relentless surge of COVID-19 cases continued Thursday in Los Angeles County as another 2,700 cases were reported, with the percentage of infections occurring among fully vaccinated residents steadily rising.

In fact, during the month of June, 20% of all newly reported COVID infections in the county occurred among people who had been fully vaccinated. That was up from 11% in May and 5% in April. But Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer said the increase is normal given the continued rise in the number of people who are getting fully vaccinated.

She also stressed that fully vaccinated people who become infected generally have extremely mild cases -- a benefit the vaccines have always promised.

*"Very few of them ended up hospitalized, and even smaller numbers ended up passing away,'' Ferrer said. "So yes, if you are fully vaccinated you have a lot of protection, which is what the vaccines have always been best at -- protecting people from serious illness and death. And these vaccines, even with the Delta variant, are holding up really well.''*

She said the fact that people who are fully vaccinated are still getting infected should not be viewed as the shots being ineffective, and should not be used as an excuse for people to avoid getting the shots.

End of quote

It goes on to use seat belts as an example. Although the "vast majority" of people riding in a car are not in an accident, if an accident does happen, the "vast majority" of serious, possibly fatal injuries happen to the people who are not wearing seat belts. 

Of course, most people don't get Covid (at least, not yet), and most people are not in car crashes. But if it does happen, which group has the majority of survivors, those who are protected, or those who are not?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 23, 2021)

From the Boston Globe:  *In Singapore, 75 percent of COVID infections are among vaccinated and partially vaccinated people, report says.*

So, is that saying that the un-vaccinated are showing the least number of cases?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 23, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> From the Boston Globe:  *In Singapore, 75 percent of COVID infections are among vaccinated and partially vaccinated people, report says.*
> 
> So, is that saying that the un-vaccinated are showing the least number of cases?


Or maybe many that had it asymptomatically have natural or better immunity. 

And wouldn't natural immunity from prior infection before the vax skew real world statistics on the efficacy of the vaxxes?


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 24, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Or maybe many that had it asymptomatically have natural or better immunity.
> 
> And wouldn't natural immunity from prior infection before the vax skew real world statistics on the efficacy of the vaxxes?


Not necessarily. Studies so far indicate that people who were asymptomatic but did show COVID antibodies, did not produce as many antibodies as those who were vaccinated. 

That's why healthcare experts recommend that anyone who tested positive for COVID, regardless of how mild or no symptoms were shown, still get the vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 26, 2021)

*Conclusion*​The authors of this study reported that the WT strain of SARS-CoV-2 was best neutralized by Natural Infection 2020 when compared to CoronaVac and Natural Infection 2021 sera. However, the Alpha variant was best neutralized by Natural Infection 2021 sera, when compared to CoronaVac and Natural Infection 2020 sera.

In the case of the Beta variant, this form of SARS-CoV-2 was best neutralized by Natural Infection 2020 and 2021 sera with higher NAb titer levels. Although the Delta variant was neutralized well by Natural Infection 2020 and 2021 sera, levels of NAb titers were much lower when compared with the Alpha and Beta variants.

In summary, the results of the current study indicate that NAb titers elicited by CoronaVac are much lower when compared to natural infection.

Full artcle 
https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...-natural-immunity-to-SARS-COV-2-variants.aspx

COVID-19 survivors may possess wide-ranging resistance to the disease​https://news.emory.edu/stories/2021/07/covid_survivors_resistance/index.html


----------



## Brookswood (Jul 26, 2021)

Folks, don't be fooled. Sure most people who get Covid will come out fine.   But, it's preventable and the risks from the vaccine are far less than the risks from getting Covid.   Why take the chance?   Most people never got polio before the vaccine was developed.  But.....  I know several people just a few years older than me who have had to deal with the aftermath of Polio all their lives.   One once told me that he missed out on the polio vaccine by only three years. Had he been born three years later he would have been vaccinated and in all probability been able to walk, run, hike, golf, etc. just like others.  Instead he spent most of his life either in a wheel chair or using crutches to get around. 

Do not be deceived by half-truths.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Folks, don't be fooled. Sure most people who get Covid will come out fine.   But, it's preventable and the risks from the vaccine are far less than the risks from getting Covid.   Why take the chance?   Most people never got polio before the vaccine was developed.  But.....  I know several people just a few years older than me who have had to deal with the aftermath of Polio all their lives.   One once told me that he missed out on the polio vaccine by only three years. Had he been born three years later he would have been vaccinated and in all probability been able to walk, run, hike, golf, etc. just like others.  Instead he spent most of his life either in a wheel chair or using crutches to get around.
> 
> Do not be deceived by half-truths.


Do not be deceived by comparisons between a vaccine that had years of research & testing and a Covid vaccine that was rushed into production.
Do not be deceived by invalid comparisons between Polio and Covid.
Do not be deceived by exaggerated statistics of infections & mortality rates.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 26, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This article points out the FACT that those who have been vaccinated exhibit very minor symptoms, and account for a small fraction of 1% of those who are continuing to get sick, and require hospitalization, or die.....the VAST Majority of which are Unvaccinated.
> 
> I note that the NFL has instituted a new policy for its players....teams which have players that are Not vaccinated may have to forfeit games, and players who are Not vaccinated may not be allowed to play, and may Not get paid.
> 
> At some point, perhaps soon, new restrictions will be placed on public gatherings, masks, etc., if those who still believe that this virus is no big thing continue to contribute to its spread.


The Delta variety of the virus is no joke for sure and it is spreading rapidly and killing younger people.  I think mandatory restrictions to protect our society may be necessary.  Sad, but necessary especially in states like Florida.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 26, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Folks, don't be fooled. Sure most people who get Covid will come out fine.   *But, it's preventable *and the risks from the vaccine are far less than the risks from getting Covid.   Why take the chance?   Most people never got polio before the vaccine was developed.  But.....  I know several people just a few years older than me who have had to deal with the aftermath of Polio all their lives.   One once told me that he missed out on the polio vaccine by only three years. Had he been born three years later he would have been vaccinated and in all probability been able to walk, run, hike, golf, etc. just like others.  Instead he spent most of his life either in a wheel chair or using crutches to get around.
> 
> Do not be deceived by half-truths.


Covid is preventable?   By what?


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Folks, don't be fooled. Sure most people who get Covid will come out fine.   But, it's preventable and the risks from the vaccine are far less than the risks from getting Covid.   Why take the chance?   Most people never got polio before the vaccine was developed.  But.....  I know several people just a few years older than me who have had to deal with the aftermath of Polio all their lives.   One once told me that he missed out on the polio vaccine by only three years. Had he been born three years later he would have been vaccinated and in all probability been able to walk, run, hike, golf, etc. just like others.  Instead he spent most of his life either in a wheel chair or using crutches to get around.
> 
> Do not be deceived by half-truths.


Apparently, you are unaware that the CDC has admitted the vaccine does not prevent transmission to others.


----------

